
The way to write a program depends how it's most likely to change - AndrewDucker
https://jack.dreamwidth.org/1087402.html
======
ddingus
This also applies to complicated parametric CAD models, assemblies in
particular.

Three schools of thought on CAD:

Unconstrained, design in place at assembly, and or part level.

Partially Constrained. Given that which is known, define, test, and process
according to numerical input.

Fully constrained. At part level, this can make a lot of sense, but not
always. At the large assembly level, resolving all those degrees of freedom
get human and very compute intensive. Today, pretty much all very large
models, rockets, planes, most of cars, is either partial, or design in place.

